# Food you eat



## werty (Oct 1, 2015)

There seems to be some disagreement about whether or not food you eat can be deducted. The IRS rules seem to say it's not deductible, but some people here are saying it is.

In my case specifically, it seems like it _should _be deductible, because I would never have bought this food if I hadn't been out driving (I normally get my food for free or from cheaper places). Is my reasoning convincing enough for the IRS?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

werty said:


> There seems to be some disagreement about whether or not food you eat can be deducted. The IRS rules seem to say it's not deductible, but some people here are saying it is.
> 
> In my case specifically, it seems like it _should _be deductible, because I would never have bought this food if I hadn't been out driving (I normally get my food for free or from cheaper places). Is my reasoning convincing enough for the IRS?


Better chance of winning powerball tonight than convincing the IRS of that!
You can deduct the cost of meals in either of the following situations. (from IRS pub 463)

It is necessary for you to stop for substantial sleep or rest to properly perform your duties while traveling away from home on business.

The meal is business-related entertainment.


----------



## UberPissed (Aug 13, 2014)

werty said:


> There seems to be some disagreement about whether or not food you eat can be deducted. The IRS rules seem to say it's not deductible, but some people here are saying it is.
> 
> In my case specifically, it seems like it _should _be deductible, because I would never have bought this food if I hadn't been out driving (I normally get my food for free or from cheaper places). Is my reasoning convincing enough for the IRS?


That's like saying a bouncer can deduct cocaine as a business expense when working at a strip joint. The thought is that if you were working a regular job, you would not be able to deduct your lunch. Why should you if you are an UBER driver? If you had to spend the night, you have less options, and your meal is deductible. That's the line in the sand. Get a cooler. Make a sandwich, get some carrots. Pack a lunch.


----------

